
Ask HN: What's your favorite technical formulation (i.e., the XY problem)? - doggo
I chanced upon the XY problem (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xyproblem.info) and found the concept to be really applicable in my day-to-day when asking <i>and</i> answering questions.<p>I also recently discovered that my manager had never encountered the word &quot;bikeshedding&quot; before and I&#x27;ve been wondering what other concept or vocabulary is out there that might provide some interesting insight.<p>Got any favorite terms or interesting formulations you want to share?
======
ggm
"are we approaching this problem at the right level of abstraction"

"Can you describe this part of the solution on one page"

"Is this premature optimisation"

